# Advice for friend who was duped



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Don t know if anyone can help but I promised an old friend I would ask " the oracle " re his situation

he replied to an ad for part time work with a local ( Paphos ) rental management company

The ladt who interviewed him told him she would be paying him x amount ( sorry he didn t say how much ) and she would be taking care of social etc etc

At the same time she said she had already promised another gentleman the position but woud let him know she had found someone better qualified

The folowing day both of hte gents turned up for the job - no big deal he said he thought she had decided to employ 2 guys after all

Long story short she used them both for 6 working days and then sacked them for no reason - also no pay - she said she will try and pay them asap

The point is they had to work their socks off to get a complex completed prior to the bank holiday which she had obviously just taken over and her existing guy couldn t do


This is blatent using of labour and lying of the owner of the company

Now you have full story - phew !!!!! ( she is Cypriot they are both UK )

How can they make her pay them
Is there anyone they can report her to as she had no reason for dismissal as they had done more than she had asked of them

As you can imagine my friend feels completely used as he worked very very hard for her to get things done prior to the holiday

Any advice for them

TIA:boxing:


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Can no-one offer any suggestions after 38 views ??


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Did they sign a contract or was it all verbal?


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

zin said:


> Did they sign a contract or was it all verbal?


Verbal !!

Can they report her in any way ??

Thanks for replying Zin


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know what things are like in Cyprus, but I doubt they can do anything atall. One has to assume the "employer" hasnt got the money and also since there is nothing in writing, there is nowhere to go with it anyway. It happens alot on Spain and its something that no one here can do anything about. 

Put it down to experience

Jo xxx


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

jojo said:


> I dont know what things are like in Cyprus, but I doubt they can do anything atall. One has to assume the "employer" hasnt got the money and also since there is nothing in writing, there is nowhere to go with it anyway. It happens alot on Spain and its something that no one here can do anything about.
> 
> Put it down to experience
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks jojo I really don t want to tell him that but i m pretty sure you re right
I suppose he will have to go to her office and sit there til she pays him !!!!!xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

philly said:


> Thanks jojo I really don t want to tell him that but i m pretty sure you re right
> I suppose he will have to go to her office and sit there til she pays him !!!!!xxx


...hmmmmm, I wouldnt, I suspect (again if it were in Spain or even the UK) she could simply call the police had have him removed

Jo xxx


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I suspect it's her word against theirs then. My suggestion is if they have any Cypriot friends to ask them to complain on their behalf together. May be worth calling the ministry of labour and explaining the line of events. Legally I'm not sure if verbal agreements work in Cyprus, they would need to find this out.

Unfortunately this is all too common in Cyprus. It's happened to people I know and when we went to confront the owner about it he was just too shady to take it further with him. Sometimes you just have to cut your losses and move on as it's really not worth the trouble. 

If a contract is not possible then payment in advance (or half up front) is highly recommended.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

zin said:


> I suspect it's her word against theirs then. My suggestion is if they have any Cypriot friends to ask them to complain on their behalf together. May be worth calling the ministry of labour and explaining the line of events. Legally I'm not sure if verbal agreements work in Cyprus, they would need to find this out.
> 
> Unfortunately this is all too common in Cyprus. It's happened to people I know and when we went to confront the owner about it he was just too shady to take it further with him. Sometimes you just have to cut your losses and move on as it's really not worth the trouble.
> 
> If a contract is not possible then payment in advance (or half up front) is highly recommended.


Hear what your all saying I ll give him a call with the bad news


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

6 days is lucky. I've heard of people who worked months without pay and never got it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have just got in after being out with clients so sorry I havnt answered sooner Philly.

It is a difficult one but as she has done the same thing to two people they can back each other up if they want to persue.
Is it is Cypriot company? 
Are they registered?
Perhaps if you sent me the company name via email I might know of them and be able to suggest something.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I have just got in after being out with clients so sorry I havnt answered sooner Philly.
> 
> It is a difficult one but as she has done the same thing to two people they can back each other up if they want to persue.
> Is it is Cypriot company?
> ...


Hi there:clap2: I was wondering where you were lol

Its resolved - they went to see her and said they intended to go to the ministry tomorrow morning - apparantly none of her staff are legal and the gentlemen know this and it would have meant she would have had no staff - no secretary - no part time receptionists etc - and yay she told them to go to the office tomorrow at 10 and she will pay them for the hours worked !

Fingers crossed for them and it was a Cypriot lady / company

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Hi there:clap2: I was wondering where you were lol
> 
> Its resolved - they went to see her and said they intended to go to the ministry tomorrow morning - apparantly none of her staff are legal and the gentlemen know this and it would have meant she would have had no staff - no secretary - no part time receptionists etc - and yay she told them to go to the office tomorrow at 10 and she will pay them for the hours worked !
> 
> ...


It often works if you threaten to report them
I was going to suggest threatening to report her to social insurance as they are very strict about companies not paying social for their staff. If she is not paying for any of of her staff she could be in deep doo doo so if she dosnt pay tomorrow they should threaten her with that.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Glad I could help, my comission is 10% of earnings, paid in gold bullion


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

zin said:


> Glad I could help, my comission is 10% of earnings, paid in gold bullion



Happy to oblige see you at the get together I ll be the one with the trailer on the back with the gold in it hahahah :eyebrows:


----------

